

Tell HN: Saved links now keeps going and going (1000+) - wallflower

I've always wanted to have a database of all the links that I've saved (upvoted) on News.YC. Frequently, I've remembered a story that was relevant to some real-world discussion and sometimes have had trouble finding the elusive story even using search.<p>I clicked back to around my 1000th saved link before getting tired (no script - saving all the links using Safari save as - web archive) and it looks like it keeps on going (for the time being).<p>Thanks PG for implementing my most-requested but never requested feature!
======
byoung2
Folders/categories/tags would be a helpful addition.

